# O'Briens Lager - Rebellion.



## slcmorro (11/5/13)

Hey guys,

I tried O'Briens Lager from Rebellion Breweries at the Eastern Station on tap tonight. It was pretty good.

Quite fruity, with a nice mouth feel. Held it's head well for a lager, and I think I could taste (I'm new to this) a lot of malt. It wasn't crisp as such, as it didn't do anything on the palate as an after-taste, but it was clear and smooth. I'd have a session on it when it warms up a bit for sure.

Cheers.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/5/13)

Go down to rebellion for a sample pack and a few pints.

The dark ale is great, they have seasonal beers as well and they currently have a belgian ale which is lovely. Although they're not really 'malty' given they are gluten free haha.

A few blokes from the BAR all started a session there before walking up to the Mallow for the night. We'll do it again sometime for sure.


----------



## billygoat (12/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Go down to rebellion for a sample pack and a few pints.
> 
> The dark ale is great, they have seasonal beers as well and they currently have a belgian ale which is lovely. Although they're not really 'malty' given they are gluten free haha.
> 
> A few blokes from the BAR all started a session there before walking up to the Mallow for the night. We'll do it again sometime for sure.


When?
I think we should do it soon.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/5/13)

Friday May 24? Saturdays are out for you now aren't they?


----------



## billygoat (12/5/13)

Checked the calendar and checked with wifey, looks good.


----------



## slcmorro (12/5/13)

Bugger. I'll be in Tassie. Woulda been a good chance to say gday to some more BAR boys. Next time!


----------



## Lecterfan (12/5/13)

Ok. I'll send a text message to the usual suspects (in case they don't read this thread). That will be during Good Beer Week also won't it? I won't bother going to any events, we'll just make our own.

I'll wait and see who is interested and maybe we can book a table for tea again?


----------



## billygoat (12/5/13)

Sounds good, hopefully Vic45 and Herbo can make it this time.


----------



## wakkatoo (12/5/13)

a tentative 'yes' for me.


----------



## slcmorro (12/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Although they're not really 'malty' given they are gluten free haha.


Shh... I said I was new, right?


----------



## Millet Man (13/5/13)

Thanks slcmorro, glad you enjoyed it. Will be aiming to get a few more taps around town over the coming months, mostly with a Rat lager that will be out around the end of June.

Will have our winter seasonal out on 27 May, a gluten free schwarzbier made for GABS. Just filtered and its a mahogany black with predominant chocolate flavour along with roast and coffee and a hint of smoke. We did a very cold ferment (started at 3 degrees) so it's clean and light on the palate and quite sessionable at 5.3%.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wakkatoo (13/5/13)

So, Andrew. If we happened to be there on the 24th, and you happened to be somewhere near that schwarzbier, any chance of a pre-release taste happening? 

Just putting it out there.... :lol:


----------



## daveHQ (13/5/13)

put me down as a maybe, i'd love to come!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/13)

Ok. I hate you guys right now. 

Its a 3 day drive for me


----------



## herbo (13/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ok. I hate you guys right now.
> Its a 3 day drive for me


I lived at Yamba for 12 months. I drove back to ballarat a couple of times in under 2 days, ha ha.

I should be right for a few beers on the 24th. Will work on a leave of absence request.

Also keen on the good beer week mountain goat thing at the mallow on the next day, if anyone else is keen let me know and we'll compare tasting notes!


----------



## slcmorro (13/5/13)

Millet Man said:


> Thanks slcmorro, glad you enjoyed it. Will be aiming to get a few more taps around town over the coming months, mostly with a Rat lager that will be out around the end of June.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.


Andrew, when's best to come in and say gday to yourself and have a bit of a look around mate?


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/13)

wakkatoo said:


> So, Andrew. If we happened to be there on the 24th, and you happened to be somewhere near that schwarzbier, any chance of a pre-release taste happening?
> 
> Just putting it out there.... :lol:


Some of us who walk past and drink there a bit more regularly might have already done just that at the early stages of fermentation... perhaps.


----------



## Millet Man (14/5/13)

Well we can't sell it before 27 May but I do need to test it regularly to make sure it's still ok 

Come on down during the day is better as the boys are generally finished by 3pm but I'm here a bit later.


----------



## slcmorro (14/5/13)

Tempted to drop in after work (I knock off at 3pm) sometime this week, and just tell the missus the car was stolen. I had to drown my sorrows in the produce of Rebellion, and she needs to come pick me up.

2 birds, 1 stone. Then, I can tell her I need celebratory drinks when the car turns up undamaged! 3 birds, 1 stone.

Then she'll see through my elaborate ruse and I'll have no birds and my own 2 stones.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/13)

herbo said:


> I lived at Yamba for 12 months. I drove back to ballarat a couple of times in under 2 days, ha ha.!


To many breaks,mates and beers for me


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/13)

slcmorro said:


> and I'll have no birds and my own 2 stones.


And you'll be lucky to escape with those.


----------



## slcmorro (15/5/13)

Spot on. I asked her today on the drive down Mair St if we could drop in. I just got a look. *sigh*


----------

